# My rice is sticky



## Argamemnon (Jun 28, 2008)

I usually eat brown rice, and it often gets very sticky after cooking. What could be the reason?


----------



## mcnerd (Jun 28, 2008)

[FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,HELVETICA]Brown rice takes slightly longer to cook so you usually need more water. Keeping the proportions correct will help to prevent sticky rice. When using a low heat in a pan or a rice cooker, these are the general proportions: Depending on the amount of heat, most white rice cooks in about 25-30 minutes and brown rice 35-45 minutes. However since there are different varieties of rice, always use directions on the package.[/FONT]


----------



## Constance (Jun 28, 2008)

Did you rinse the rice before cooking? I know that's an important step to keep white rice from being sticky...it washes of the excess starch. I don't know if it's the same for brown rice, though.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 28, 2008)

I sit here thinking - wish I could make sticky rice !! Mines too fluffy at times - white rice I use 1 cup rice to two cups liquid.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jun 28, 2008)

Constance said:


> Did you rinse the rice before cooking? I know that's an important step to keep white rice from being sticky...it washes of the excess starch. I don't know if it's the same for brown rice, though.


Yes, I rinse the rice; you must rinse brown rice to get rid of the dirt. The funny thing is that I follow the instructions while my mother doesn't, but when she cooks it's perfect.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jun 28, 2008)

I forgot to ask; do you have to cook until all the water is totally absorbed by the rice? When I stir after cooking I usually notice some water in the pan.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 28, 2008)

When we cook brown rice there is always some water left in the bottom of the pan, but i don't know if it is supposed to be that way. I know I never rinse either and probably should, but it never turns out sticky.
I just use equal parts water and rice, bring to a boil, then reduce and simmer with lid on for a long time. I check and stir occasionally so that if the water runs low I can add a little more. I taste when I think it might be done, and when done I drain the extra water off and serve.


----------



## Jcas (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to have problems too , my rice was either too sticky or too fluffy, but i brought a rice cooker, and hey presto!!!! turns out the same every time, perfect ...


----------



## zzrdvark (Jun 29, 2008)

Jcas said:


> I used to have problems too , my rice was either too sticky or too fluffy, but i brought a rice cooker, and hey presto!!!! turns out the same every time, perfect ...


Do you use it for white rice, or brown rice too?


----------



## Mel! (Jun 29, 2008)

The thing to do to prevent it being sticky is to wash the rice during cooking. To do this use plenty of cooking water. Wait until the rice is bubbling. Then pour off the water. Then put clean water in and pour off. Continue putting clean water in and pouring off until the water remains clear when you add more. Then cook the rice in the clean water. What I usually do is put just enough water to cover the rice and then put it back on the heat with a lid on. When it starts steaming I turn off the heat and leave it to finish cooking on the after heat. Usually this is enough. If there is water left over after the rice is cooked then turn on the heat and cook it for a while with the lid off watching carefully so it does not burn. 

Mel


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 30, 2008)

Constance said:


> Did you rinse the rice before cooking? I know that's an important step to keep white rice from being sticky...it washes of the excess starch. I don't know if it's the same for brown rice, though.


 I've seen many suppliers of white rice recommend against rinsing their product.  Try usng less water and/or a shorter cooking time.  We sautee the rice in a little peanut oil and then, depending on the rice,  bring to a boil; then cover and  simmer for 12 - 15 minutes. Then let sit covered and off the heat for a minimum of 10 minutes.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jul 11, 2008)

I think I'm going to boil the water first and then add the rice. Let's see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Lizannd (Jul 11, 2008)

*You should also try cooking at a slightly higher heat, especially*

with brown rice.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jul 11, 2008)

Lizannd said:


> with brown rice.


I'm sorry, I don't know what you mean.. should I boil the water first and then add the brown rice?


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 11, 2008)

I grew up eating and cooking white rice. My abuela taught me that no matter how large or how small the pot is, the water height should always reach just at the first bend of your right middle finger. You do not touch the rice until all the water had been all absorbed. And yes, wash the rice 2x with cold water. The cold water is also good for washing your face. The first water has the starch in the rice that acts as a microdermabrasion (Japanese version) as is like rice flour.


----------

